# Little rip



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kinda dumb but its what we all do on the weekends right? This is a pond out at the ranch. Hooked a couple real nice fish but never have the camera set up. Ill get it one of these days. Something to watch while we are fishing from our cubicles during the week. These fish go crazy for the everglades minnow and deer hair poppers. Maybe ill enter this into the flyfishing film fest HA!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice Release - really smooth. Are there really 79 Tighlines before you???????


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

There are indeed.


----------

